# What kind of goals do you have for 2010?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I keep mine pretty modest when I choose to set goals. They usually revolve around "firsts" for me. Here are mine for 2010:

-3+ Fish Ohio qualifying species on the fly this year
-first steelhead on the fly (only been once, it was a horrible day)
-first wild brown trout on the fly (all have been stockers in the past, and I usually target wild bows and brookies)
-one WV Citation trout (any species) on the fly (I've only done it with spinning gear)


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Fly fising goals for my first season fly fishing:
-First trout on the fly
-First smallie on the fly

I'll start with that and expand as I go. I can't wait.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

more spey!!!

figure out how to get lakes skamanias and get them to a dry
may even get an atlantic

all these big goals I'll still just end up carp fishing


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Try to save up some money and fish for Kings on the fly!!!! that and catch as much fish as possible on a fly rod with the flies I tie up myself!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

This bad weather one after another has shut down my fishing in the upper elvevation. But already have 2 bows over 20" just 2 trips out. 
I will be fishing for muskies more than trout this year.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Same as always - Work less / fish, camp, and hunt more! 

Setting specific goals such as catching a certain size/species fish tends to distract from the fun of being outdoors for me. If I set a standard to reach, then I have an opportunity for disappointment, and disappointment is not my goal! 

I'm happy with a 5" bluegill on my fly rod, and if a 5# bass happens to bite & get hooked, that's a bonus!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

My goal is to get more time on the water and to get more hook ups. That and finally leave the spinning tackle at home on some trips... I keep falling back to old habits.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

My goals/plans for this season:

1. Tinker with tandem rigs.
2. Tinker with right-angle nymphing rigs.
3. Catch some stillwater brookies in the UP/N. WI (just bought a float tube).
4. Hook up with some carp on the fly.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fish more, and help more ppl out stream side that look totally lost. Keep a closer eye on Great Lakes Guides who tresspass. Get over to Tennessee to float the Watauga. Smallmouth camping and fishing a weekend a month in Ky and Ohio! More Spey style casting and fly tying!


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Try to save up some money and fish for Kings on the fly!!!!


One of the most fun things I have ever done. If at all possible, I will do it every year. You won't be disappointed.

For me I'd like to teach my oldest daughter how to flyfish, and catch fish in 3 states on a fly.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Tighter loops...maybe a few specialty casts...more saltwater fly fishing (Stripers, bluefish, flounder, redfish, etc)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

more trips w/ out spin rod.....more tieing.....and harder effort


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

i would really like to spend the time away from the spots i know and learn some other rivers in the area. hope everyone is successful with their goals. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

a steelhead on my 4wt, been trying for em on it but hard to distance cast the xtra weight on that light rod


----------



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

My goal may be the simplest of all...........just get out to go fishing more often.


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

catch my first trout


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

20"+ natural brook trout in the UP. Caught some nice ones last year in an unstocked river last spring (low-mid teens). Lost one that probably would have went over 20".


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

good luck, my biggest UP trout is about 15". I may go up there one last time this summer. I love the area. But I am leaning towards Quebec. or maybe nowhere, who knows.

still looking for a 3lb brookie. thats my goal this year.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

97 White bass on the fly

A single hybrid striped bass on the fly - CHECK 

A single striped bass on the fly

A 3+lb Smallmouth on the fly




Be present for early AM white, hybrid & striped bass blitzs - CHECK 


A brownie and a rainbow czech nymphing 


Improving my dry fly presentations


and finally, an 8+ lb largemouth on the 7wt for a new personal best EDIT, I'm gonna go with the 5 wt rod.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

1 Down!

Private lake, 5 wt rod 3x tippet 20"+, almost died of heart attack!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Well that's one of your goals crossed off the list. Nice going! Heck of a fish! Let me know if you need some company on that lake next time...


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

My general goal is just to get out more often. I have been terrible about fishing the last two years since the munchkin arrived.

My specific goals

1. Catch trout in at least three states this year.
2. Fish more with non-dry flies.
3. Fish with tandem rigs.
4. Master the indicator.
5. Catch a non-trout on a fly rod.

2-5 are really just me needing to stop being a "fly rods are for dry flies and trout"-centric fly fisher.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

TheCream said:


> I keep mine pretty modest when I choose to set goals. They usually revolve around "firsts" for me. Here are mine for 2010:
> 
> -3+ Fish Ohio qualifying species on the fly this year
> -first steelhead on the fly (only been once, it was a horrible day)
> ...


I'm close to crossing half of my goals off as "completed." I've landed 2 Fish Ohio's, saugeye and steelhead, and obviously got the steelhead monkey off my back. 

I have not been to WV yet, so I can't work on #3 or #4 until I get down there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

99 to go.......


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going for 'master angler' on the fly this year  I went for steel the other day and got halfway, with a 10" rock bass and a 30+" steelie (well, several actually  it was what I like to call a good day).

Last year I got the carp on a fly (29") but didn't realize I could apply for it. The smallmouth could present a problem, and would be the biggest I've ever caught... Hmmmm...

We'll see 

steelie eye candy:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton, did you see they changed Fish Ohio a little this year?

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ohiodefault_grandslam/tabid/6139/Default.aspx

It's now the Grand Slam, not Master Angler, and all 3 fish need to be taken from the same general area (Lake Erie, Inland Waters, or Ohio River). I'm 2/3 there for Inland Waters on the fly, I think I should get it. The crappies have not turned on yet where I caught several 13+ inch fish last year. When they do...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

After reading it a little closer, it's bullcrap! Now it's designated as to which 3 qualifying species you have to catch? You can catch a qualifying smallie, crappie, saugeye, or several other species from inland waters and it won't get you an inland grand slam.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Fish more.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Clayton, did you see they changed Fish Ohio a little this year?
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ohiodefault_grandslam/tabid/6139/Default.aspx
> 
> It's now the Grand Slam, not Master Angler, and all 3 fish need to be taken from the same general area (Lake Erie, Inland Waters, or Ohio River). I'm 2/3 there for Inland Waters on the fly, I think I should get it. The crappies have not turned on yet where I caught several 13+ inch fish last year. When they do...


I think master angler is still in effect, since it told me I'd get it if I got 4 species this year when I submitted my fish ohio fish 

The grand slam is additional. And since I suck at walleye... haha.

edit: additionally, you oughta come up for steelies. I've only done it once, but it wasn't all that hard! You just have to get out and hike along till you see fish, then fish to em  that's all it took on the awesome day I was there anyway, knock on wood... I'm going back this weekend


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> I think master angler is still in effect, since it told me I'd get it if I got 4 species this year when I submitted my fish ohio fish
> 
> The grand slam is additional. And since I suck at walleye... haha.
> 
> edit: additionally,* you oughta come up for steelies*. I've only done it once, but it wasn't all that hard! You just have to get out and hike along till you see fish, then fish to em  that's all it took on the awesome day I was there anyway, knock on wood... I'm going back this weekend


Been there, done that. 










I came really close to my 3rd FO last night, landed a big crappie on my 7wt while bass fishing, it was just under 13".


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, noice  That's a heck of a fish you've got there, how long?

7 wt crappie? haha. oh well, my 10" rock bass came on the 6 wt clouser rod, haha. Nice net, too! We're taking a big ridiculous aluminum one next time because none of our vest nets were worthy 

edit: I think one of my new goals is to catch fish bigger than YOUR fish, haha


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> haha, noice  That's a heck of a fish you've got there, how long?
> 
> 7 wt crappie? haha. oh well, my 10" rock bass came on the 6 wt clouser rod, haha. Nice net, too! We're taking a big ridiculous aluminum one next time because none of our vest nets were worthy
> 
> edit: I think one of my new goals is to catch fish bigger than YOUR fish, haha


You already did, this fish was 29.5", I thought you caught a 30"-er. This was the day after the Deer and Turkey Expo, my buddy and I hit the Chagrin but only got in maybe 2.5 hours of fishing because of the rain. We were soaked through, but catching fish so we stayed out. But eventually the water got murky and was rising, forced us off the river shortly before 11AM. 

This was last night's crappie. Looks like a dink next to the 7wt, but it's 12" from butt to the front of the grip:


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Not to drown.....lol


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, the crappie is scoping out your 7 wt!

Also, I definitely did get a 30+ inch fish  your pic looks way better than mine though, so here's another try:


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What a pig! Congrats...man that must be an awesome feeling when something like takes off with your fly!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

It's more like "OH MY GOD OH MY GOD WHAT DO I DO!?" haha. At least it was for me, my biggest fish before that day was a 26" brown, unless you count the ~30" carp, but I didn't have the drama of seeing that take.

Go get em. Steel on fly is awesome. Hurry though! Don't let the season pass you by, I did that too many times.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> What a pig! Congrats...man that must be an awesome feeling when something like takes off with your fly!


Mine was strange, it actually didn't take off right away. I set the hook, and it just sort of held in the current. I swung him around trying to beach him, and my buddy came in behind him with the net trying to secure him. As soon as the net touched its tail, the fish woke up and took off screaming! It took me a while to get him back for the second try.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wanna take me?!  I honestly don't have the first clue as to where to go... I could probably swing a weekend away though... Are these taken in Northeast Ohio? 

4 hour drive or more?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Mine was strange, it actually didn't take off right away. I set the hook, and it just sort of held in the current. I swung him around trying to beach him, and my buddy came in behind him with the net trying to secure him. As soon as the net touched its tail, the fish woke up and took off screaming! It took me a while to get him back for the second try.


haha, I had a fish a lot like that. He was in like 9" of water and I was drifting an egg to him... well long story short the indicator stopped so i set the hook, low and behold I got him in the fin 

He didn't move! I ended up really, really heaving on the rod to get him to budge out of the current and do anything; before that he just kind of raised up a tiny bit but stayed more or less rooted in the water... it was really, really strange. Steel are weird 

Then when you wish they'd calm down they're the fish that rip into your backing in 2 seconds and break you off just as quick, haha.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Wanna take me?!  I honestly don't have the first clue as to where to go... I could probably swing a weekend away though... Are these taken in Northeast Ohio?
> 
> 4 hour drive or more?


Lake Erie tribs, the DNR website has a good list of access points for steelhead. Here is the link:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/fisheriesmanagementplaceholder/fishingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx

I caught my big fish from a public access spot on one of those rivers near Cleveland.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I may have to head North in the next couple weeks. I'm sure it won't be my last trip.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I officially have enough FO Steel to get master angler, cept for that species diversity thing... yeahhhh haha.










My spring hat, as a tribute to you Cream


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Much better, Clayton. No conehead hats any more! 

By the way, I picked up my 3rd Fish Ohio species on the fly last night. Right at 13" long:










I was into crappies real heavy for the last hour of light last night, a lot of them pushed 11-12", and FINALLY the second-to-last crappie was right at the 13" mark.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, excellent! You're pulling ahead...

Jerk


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

jhrules8 said:


> catch my first trout


got my first steelhead on a fly rod this past october, my first brown in pa. last week. no more mountains to climb these days. my summer months will be spent chasing bronzebacks at my super-secret hotspot.


----------

